# Need some ideas for a new business name



## kmorr1121

Hi Everyone!  I am currently brainstorming some ideas for a photography studio name for my new business.  I was with a photographer for 6 years and was ready to spread my wings and start my own business.  I currently do weddings, babies, sports, seniors and boudoir photography.  I will be the sole owner to start off but my friend Jennie will be joining in about 6 months so I wanted to keep my name out of it. ( i.e Kristin Morrison Photography).  I also don't want anything to "cutsie" because I do shoot a few different sports leagues.  Any help would be great!

Thank you.


----------



## apples

xXx-PhOtOeXtreMe-xXx taken yet?


----------



## Austin Greene

kmorr1121 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am currently brainstorming some ideas for a photography studio name for my new business.  I was with a photographer for 6 years and was ready to spread my wings and start my own business.  I currently do weddings, babies, sports, seniors and boudoir photography.  I will be the sole owner to start off but my friend Jennie will be joining in about 6 months so I wanted to keep my name out of it. ( i.e Kristin Morrison Photography).  I also don't want anything to "cutsie" because I do shoot a few different sports leagues.  Any help would be great!
> 
> Thank you.



Welcome to the forums. 

I suggest you look around a bit more, there is an area dedicated to professionals and related topics  This topic is hardly appropriate for a beginner section, and your posting it here doesn't lend much credibility towards calling yourself a professional.


----------



## KmH

You need to be sure the Internet domain name is available for whatever names make it onto your possibles list.

I have moved your thread from the Beginners forum, to the General Shop Talk forum section in The Business District.


----------



## DiskoJoe

kmorr1121 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am currently brainstorming some ideas for a photography studio name for my new business.  I was with a photographer for 6 years and was ready to spread my wings and start my own business.  I currently do weddings, babies, sports, seniors and boudoir photography.  I will be the sole owner to start off but my friend Jennie will be joining in about 6 months so I wanted to keep my name out of it. ( i.e Kristin Morrison Photography).  I also don't want anything to "cutsie" because I do shoot a few different sports leagues.  Any help would be great!
> 
> 
> Thank you.



So whats your style?You have not described a style. Ideally a name either implies some sort  of intended meaning or attitude. How would you describe your style or  what you try to convey with your work? What are you truly passionate  about? And a few picture examples wouldnt hurt.


----------



## KmH

If a retail photographer doesn't adapt their 'style' to fit what's currently popular with customers, putting food on the table may get tough.

So as a photographer's 'style' evolves, a business name chosen based on 'style' may need to be changed negating years of business name recognition.


----------



## kmorr1121

togalive said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> I suggest you look around a bit more, there is an area dedicated to professionals and related topics  This topic is hardly appropriate for a beginner section, and your posting it here doesn't lend much credibility towards calling yourself a professional.



No need to be rude. I am new to forums ad don't appreciate your negativity.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

:er:


----------



## gsgary

Bull**** photography is taken http://bull****photography.com/


----------



## orljustin

YAWWAC.comYet another woman with a camera.


----------



## Tony S

> YAWWAC.comYet another woman with a camera.



Now don't be sexist... that should be YAMWAC. (yet another mom with a camera)  BTW,, YAMWAC.com and YAMWACPHOTOGRAPHY.com are available


----------



## cgipson1

kmorr1121 said:


> togalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> I suggest you look around a bit more, there is an area dedicated to professionals and related topics  This topic is hardly appropriate for a beginner section, and your posting it here doesn't lend much credibility towards calling yourself a professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be rude. I am new to forums ad don't appreciate your negativity.
Click to expand...


Well.. are you a beginner or a professional? If you are a beginner... and posting in the BEGINNERS SECTION.. then why are you starting a BUSINESS????

If you are a Professional, then why are you posting in the BEGINNERS SECTION? (bet it was a Freudian slip...  subconscious honesty wins out!)


----------



## LRYoung

Picking a business name is tough. From a practical point of view, I think there are two critical factors
1) When you google for a potential name, there should be not much on the first page that would count as a competitor to you
2) The domain name for your chosen name must be available

You can often do this by combining three words (and adding .com), which is why names with "photography" added at the end can work well

As for specific suggestions, i'm afraid that will come down to what you like, (plus i'm terrible at coming up with suggestions)

Laurie


----------



## F_Stopped

This chick said she worked for a photographer for 6 years and has experience shooting in various areas that we all know to be difficult. Assuming that she is just "another woman with a camera" is a bit sexist and indicative of your own insecurity as a photographer. She obviously isn't competing in any of your local markets ( those of you that made mean spirited comments, that is) so why not answer the question.It's not like she asked "what button do I push to take the picture?"To answer the question kmorr1121, I agree with some of the other comments made here. Starting out on your own typically requires that you take on a variety of work and that may not be what you enjoy shooting for the rest of your career. I would lean toward something more general that you won't mind changing when you move toward a more specialized area that will end up defining your career. Naming your studio will be very personal though so, not knowing you personally, it's hard to offer suggestions. Just start throwing Out ideas on paper and you'll start to see what is important to you. That should help lead you to a name that you'll be happy with. Good luck to you, there is plenty of work out there for all of us.


----------



## gsgary

F_Stopped said:


> This chick said she worked for a photographer for 6 years and has experience shooting in various areas that we all know to be difficult. Assuming that she is just "another woman with a camera" is a bit sexist and indicative of your own insecurity as a photographer. She obviously isn't competing in any of your local markets ( those of you that made mean spirited comments, that is) so why not answer the question? It's not like she asked "what button do I push to take the picture?"To answer the question kmorr1121, I agree with some of the other comments made here. Starting out on your own typically requires that you take on a variety of work and that may not be what you enjoy shooting for the rest of your career. I would lean toward something more general that you won't mind changing when you move toward a more specialized area that will end up defining your career. Naming your studio will be very personal though so, not knowing you personally, it's hard to offer suggestions. Just start throwing Out ideas on paper and you'll start to see what is important to you. That should help lead you to a name that you'll be happy with. Good luck to you, there is plenty of work out there for all of us.




illshootanything.com


----------



## trizzo

Photographish 

Sent from my SGH-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## KmH

trizzo said:


> Sent from my SGH-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


Dude/Dudette - You can turn that auto SPAM off.  2 beta-3 sheesh! :er:


----------



## Tony S

> Assuming that she is just "another woman with a camera" is a bit sexist and indicative of your own insecurity as a photographer.



I don''t care who you are, that there's funny coming in a post that starts out with "This chick..."


----------



## katinthehat357

I know Im late joining this conversation, but I have to addsome suggestions to *kmorr1121*s post in March..

Does this person really think shes ready for the bigtime?  I mean seriously, you cant evencome up with a name for your business??? Clearly you are not ready to call yourself a photographer because itappears you lack any amount of creativity. Your word cutsie should never be used when discussing any aspect ofthe photography profession unless you are truly an amateur.  Perhaps you should stick to doing whatapparently you do best: stay-at-home-soccer-mom who is just looking for a hobby.AMATEUR.


----------



## o hey tyler

katinthehat357 said:


> I know I&#8217;m late joining this conversation, but I have to addsome suggestions to *kmorr1121&#8217;*s post in March&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Does this person really think she&#8217;s ready for the bigtime?  I mean seriously, you can&#8217;t evencome up with a name for your &#8220;business&#8221;??? Clearly you are not ready to call yourself a &#8220;photographer&#8221; because itappears you lack any amount of creativity. Your word &#8220;cutsie&#8221; should never be used when discussing any aspect ofthe photography &#8220;profession&#8221; unless you are truly an amateur.  Perhaps you should stick to doing whatapparently you do best: stay-at-home-soccer-mom who is just looking for a hobby.AMATEUR.



...And who are you? Great way to make friends with your fist post.


----------



## katinthehat357

I'm insulted, that's who I am....

We owe it to ourselves as professional photographers to maintain the integrity of our chosen profession.  That's not to say that a person can't have natural talent in an area, or be able to have great composition in the frame, without having studied the art of photography.  Not true at all.  However, as a trained, formally educated photographer, it just infuriates me that anyone can pick up a point-and-shoot disposable camera and call him/herself a "photographer."  

Having paid my dues in this profession, being an assistant for many years post-graduation from an actual art school of photography, I'm also doing this "chick" a favor in the long run.  The real world is hard-core and cruel, so KMM1121 needs to thicken her skin considerably and be ready for war.  I only hope she knows that the current photography market is saturated with wannabe's who do weddings, seniors, maternity, and boudoir........

Katinthehat357


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Boy, Kat. Your gonna ****ing LOVE this forum.


----------



## mirrorrim

Well I will help her out:

"Your Location" Photography
Use your initials and your friends initials "K and __" Photography
Use a phrase related to photography: Aperture studio, Shutterbug Pictures, Viewfinder Studio
Use a phrase from another language that can describe your personality, style, or work ethic: Bonita, Belissima, Aloha...Photography


----------



## cgipson1

katinthehat357 said:


> I'm insulted, that's who I am....
> 
> We owe it to ourselves as professional photographers to maintain the integrity of our chosen profession.  That's not to say that a person can't have natural talent in an area, or be able to have great composition in the frame, without having studied the art of photography.  Not true at all.  However, as a trained, formally educated photographer, it just infuriates me that anyone can pick up a point-and-shoot disposable camera and call him/herself a "photographer."
> 
> Having paid my dues in this profession, being an assistant for many years post-graduation from an actual art school of photography, I'm also doing this "chick" a favor in the long run.  The real world is hard-core and cruel, so KMM1121 needs to thicken her skin considerably and be ready for war.  I only hope she knows that the current photography market is saturated with wannabe's who do weddings, seniors, maternity, and boudoir........
> 
> Katinthehat357



hahahaha... this forum is inundated by the species MWACus MORONus   (excuse the poor attempt at humor)! If they bug you that much, it can get very frustrating here!

Welcome, btw!


----------



## cgipson1

mirrorrim said:


> Well I will help her out:
> 
> "Your Location" Photography
> Use your initials and your friends initials "K and __" Photography
> Use a phrase related to photography: Aperture studio, Shutterbug Pictures, Viewfinder Studio
> Use a phrase from another language that can describe your personality, style, or work ethic: Bonita, Belissima, Aloha...Photography



  I think many of the "new" pro's should used something descriptive about the quality of their work, in their business names! (words like Underexposed, overexposed, out of focus, or my favorite "badly lit"? Wouldn't that be more accurate?) Not aimed at the OP necessarily, but at the many "Professionals" that ask such simple beginner questions here!


----------



## 12sndsgood

katinthehat357 said:


> I know I&#8217;m late joining this conversation, but I have to addsome suggestions to *kmorr1121&#8217;*s post in March&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Does this person really think she&#8217;s ready for the bigtime?  I mean seriously, you can&#8217;t evencome up with a name for your &#8220;business&#8221;??? Clearly you are not ready to call yourself a &#8220;photographer&#8221; because itappears you lack any amount of creativity. Your word &#8220;cutsie&#8221; should never be used when discussing any aspect ofthe photography &#8220;profession&#8221; unless you are truly an amateur.  Perhaps you should stick to doing whatapparently you do best: stay-at-home-soccer-mom who is just looking for a hobby.AMATEUR.





I didn't realise choosing a name had so much to do with how qualified you are as a photographer. Learn something new everyday. I'd say trashing other people online like you intended with your stay at home soccer mom remark is also not something a professional should do.


----------



## cgipson1

12sndsgood said:


> katinthehat357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I&#8217;m late joining this conversation, but I have to addsome suggestions to *kmorr1121&#8217;*s post in March&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Does this person really think she&#8217;s ready for the bigtime?  I mean seriously, you can&#8217;t evencome up with a name for your &#8220;business&#8221;??? Clearly you are not ready to call yourself a &#8220;photographer&#8221; because itappears you lack any amount of creativity. Your word &#8220;cutsie&#8221; should never be used when discussing any aspect ofthe photography &#8220;profession&#8221; unless you are truly an amateur.  Perhaps you should stick to doing whatapparently you do best: stay-at-home-soccer-mom who is just looking for a hobby.AMATEUR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise choosing a name had so much to do with how qualified you are as a photographer. Learn something new everyday. I'd say trashing other people online like you intended with your stay at home soccer mom remark is also not something a professional should do.
Click to expand...


I disagree.. the new trend for amateurs to call themselves professional and charge for crap photography, is causing a large percentage of the public to assume that most if not all photographers are are incompetent idiots! 

If we don't try to police our own ranks.. then one of the days, after enough complaints.. the government will step in and do it for us! That would almost be a relief though! Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issued a business license???


----------



## tirediron

*Good grief, did everyone get up on the wrong side of the darkroom this morning?  Let's lighten up a little shall we?  The OP indicated that she has six years of professional exprience; her initial posting in the wrong forum might be just a mistake, and, until we know the quality of her work, let's not castigate her too badly.   I really don't think that simply asking for suggestions for a business name on a photography forum warrants this level of crapping-upon. *


----------



## tirediron

cgipson1 said:


> Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issues a business license???


Bring it on!  :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1

tirediron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issues a business license???
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on!  :thumbup:
Click to expand...


I would love it!


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I would love it!



Omg is it going to be like one of those certifications like A+ and Network +?


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg is it going to be like one of those certifications like A+ and Network +?
Click to expand...


Well.. based on some the new "Schools" popping up.. like the "10 steps to be a pro" thing, probably! Then the schools will make money, and the clowns still won't get jobs!  lol!


But hey.. it would sure cut back on the numbers... since you know that "Todays" average wannabe pro is not going to do anything that requires thought or preparation!


----------



## BlackSheep

cgipson1 said:


> mirrorrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will help her out:
> 
> "Your Location" Photography
> Use your initials and your friends initials "K and __" Photography
> Use a phrase related to photography: Aperture studio, Shutterbug Pictures, Viewfinder Studio
> Use a phrase from another language that can describe your personality, style, or work ethic: Bonita, Belissima, Aloha...Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if she uses something descriptive about the quality of her work? (words like Underexposed, overexposed, out of focus, or my favorite "badly lit"? Wouldn't that be more accurate?
Click to expand...


Have you seen the OP's photos? This comment is pretty harsh if you haven't.


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Well.. based on some the new "Schools" popping up.. like the "10 steps to be a pro" thing, probably! Then the schools will make money, and the clowns still won't get jobs!  lol!
> 
> But hey.. it would sure cut back on the numbers... since you know that "Todays" average wannabe pro is not going to do anything that requires thought or preparation!



I mean I got A.S. in IT, they actually prepped you for the test not just the shortcuts.  Those certs are more of a resume builder if antything.


----------



## cgipson1

BlackSheep said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirrorrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will help her out:
> 
> "Your Location" Photography
> Use your initials and your friends initials "K and __" Photography
> Use a phrase related to photography: Aperture studio, Shutterbug Pictures, Viewfinder Studio
> Use a phrase from another language that can describe your personality, style, or work ethic: Bonita, Belissima, Aloha...Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if she uses something descriptive about the quality of her work? (words like Underexposed, overexposed, out of focus, or my favorite "badly lit"? Wouldn't that be more accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen the OP's photos? This comment is pretty harsh if you haven't.
Click to expand...


I apologize.. that was not meant to be aimed specifically at the OP.. more just a reply to mirrorrim's post....  I have edited my post, but can't edit the quoted ones!


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. based on some the new "Schools" popping up.. like the "10 steps to be a pro" thing, probably! Then the schools will make money, and the clowns still won't get jobs!  lol!
> 
> But hey.. it would sure cut back on the numbers... since you know that "Todays" average wannabe pro is not going to do anything that requires thought or preparation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I got A.S. in IT, they actually prepped you for the test not just the shortcuts.  Those certs are more of a resume builder if antything.
Click to expand...


Yes they are! I got my MCSE back when it meant something.. but it is now basically devalued by all of the people who took classes, were taught how to pass the tests (but not how to do anything), and now claim to be "MCSE's"! I didn't go to school for mine...  took the first two tests without even cracking a book! I am glad I have many years of experience and a lot of good references to back up my certs, LOL!

(People claiming professional knowledge they don't have???? Sounds familiar, doesn't it!)


----------



## Richb1888

Wow!! I'm new to these forums and I too posted my first post in the wrong forum. Hardly the crime of the century! Think some people here have a major chip on their shoulder. The whole idea of a forum is to discuss ideas and share experience and knowledge. If I have to be a professional with x years of experience before I'm worthy of advice then maybe I won't bother!! Not aiming this at everyone, just the minority of posters who shot the op down for asking for a few suggestions!! 

Have a great day ;-)


----------



## 12sndsgood

cgipson1 said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katinthehat357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Im late joining this conversation, but I have to addsome suggestions to *kmorr1121*s post in March..
> 
> Does this person really think shes ready for the bigtime?  I mean seriously, you cant evencome up with a name for your business??? Clearly you are not ready to call yourself a photographer because itappears you lack any amount of creativity. Your word cutsie should never be used when discussing any aspect ofthe photography profession unless you are truly an amateur.  Perhaps you should stick to doing whatapparently you do best: stay-at-home-soccer-mom who is just looking for a hobby.AMATEUR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise choosing a name had so much to do with how qualified you are as a photographer. Learn something new everyday. I'd say trashing other people online like you intended with your stay at home soccer mom remark is also not something a professional should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.. the new trend for amateurs to call themselves professional and charge for crap photography, is causing a large percentage of the public to assume that most if not all photographers are are incompetent idiots!
> 
> If we don't try to police our own ranks.. then one of the days, after enough complaints.. the government will step in and do it for us! That would almost be a relief though! Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issued a business license???
Click to expand...



so then do you feel picking a name for a business is a photography skill? That your competance as a photographer is based on your ability to pick a name?  and what signifies and amatuer versus professional. the OP has had 6 years under her belt. doesnt exactly sound like a novice. Though she could be an amatuer when it comes to naming, and branding an image for herself. i'd think that was more along the marketing and advertisement. Creativity in one field doesn't nessicarily mean you are creative in all fields.  

I have no problem with having to have a certification to prove confidence. Nothing wrong with having standards. but being an ass to a simple poster won't cause anyone to shut there business. All you will do is maybe at the most run them off the site. Nothing is accomplished. And if you feel the need to run people off the site simply because they are asking for some help on a business name, maybe you should rethink your priorities.


----------



## cgipson1

12sndsgood said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise choosing a name had so much to do with how qualified you are as a photographer. Learn something new everyday. I'd say trashing other people online like you intended with your stay at home soccer mom remark is also not something a professional should do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.. the new trend for amateurs to call themselves professional and charge for crap photography, is causing a large percentage of the public to assume that most if not all photographers are are incompetent idiots!
> 
> If we don't try to police our own ranks.. then one of the days, after enough complaints.. the government will step in and do it for us! That would almost be a relief though! Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issued a business license???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so then do you feel picking a name for a business is a photography skill? That your competance as a photographer is based on your ability to pick a name?  and what signifies and amatuer versus professional. the OP has had 6 years under her belt. doesnt exactly sound like a novice. Though she could be an amatuer when it comes to naming, and branding an image for herself. i'd think that was more along the marketing and advertisement. Creativity in one field doesn't nessicarily mean you are creative in all fields.
> 
> I have no problem with having to have a certification to prove confidence. Nothing wrong with having standards. but being an ass to a simple poster won't cause anyone to shut there business. All you will do is maybe at the most run them off the site. Nothing is accomplished. And if you feel the need to run people off the site simply because they are asking for some help on a business name, maybe you should rethink your priorities.
Click to expand...


I am not trying to run off anybody! I understand why you are sensitive on this subject though!


----------



## rexbobcat

katinthehat357 said:
			
		

> I'm insulted, that's who I am....
> 
> We owe it to ourselves as professional photographers to maintain the integrity of our chosen profession.  That's not to say that a person can't have natural talent in an area, or be able to have great composition in the frame, without having studied the art of photography.  Not true at all.  However, as a trained, formally educated photographer, it just infuriates me that anyone can pick up a point-and-shoot disposable camera and call him/herself a "photographer."
> 
> Having paid my dues in this profession, being an assistant for many years post-graduation from an actual art school of photography, I'm also doing this "chick" a favor in the long run.  The real world is hard-core and cruel, so KMM1121 needs to thicken her skin considerably and be ready for war.  I only hope she knows that the current photography market is saturated with wannabe's who do weddings, seniors, maternity, and boudoir........
> 
> Katinthehat357



Wow, you went to an ACTUAL art school? Not a fake one? Lol

Tell me more about how everyone else doesn't appreciate it as much as you.

I love the Internet.


----------



## 12sndsgood

cgipson1 said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.. the new trend for amateurs to call themselves professional and charge for crap photography, is causing a large percentage of the public to assume that most if not all photographers are are incompetent idiots!
> 
> If we don't try to police our own ranks.. then one of the days, after enough complaints.. the government will step in and do it for us! That would almost be a relief though! Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issued a business license???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then do you feel picking a name for a business is a photography skill? That your competance as a photographer is based on your ability to pick a name?  and what signifies and amatuer versus professional. the OP has had 6 years under her belt. doesnt exactly sound like a novice. Though she could be an amatuer when it comes to naming, and branding an image for herself. i'd think that was more along the marketing and advertisement. Creativity in one field doesn't nessicarily mean you are creative in all fields.
> 
> I have no problem with having to have a certification to prove confidence. Nothing wrong with having standards. but being an ass to a simple poster won't cause anyone to shut there business. All you will do is maybe at the most run them off the site. Nothing is accomplished. And if you feel the need to run people off the site simply because they are asking for some help on a business name, maybe you should rethink your priorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to run off anybody! I understand why you are sensitive on this subject though!
Click to expand...





Running them off, policing them, Either or. This to me doesnt really even matter. What matters to me is you have someone here with a decent amout of experience being name called and told she doesn't know photography just because she was asking for help with a name for her company, By someone who decided his first post on this forum was to attack someone he knew absolutly nothing about. Sorry but that's just garbage to me. Just funny how some of the people who are quick to point out how experienced and great they are choose to spend so much time in the gutter.


----------



## cgipson1

12sndsgood said:


> Running them off, policing them, Either or. This to me doesnt really even matter. What matters to me is you have someone here with a decent amout of experience being name called and told she doesn't know photography just because she was asking for help with a name for her company, By someone who decided his first post on this forum was to attack someone he knew absolutly nothing about. Sorry but that's just garbage to me. Just funny how some of the people who are quick to point out how experienced and great they are choose to spend so much time in the gutter.




Why don't you just ignore me! You will be happier in the long run!


----------



## 12sndsgood

Umm if you scroll back up you will notice I quoted someone else to begin with. You jumped into the conversation. And trust me, your responces have no effect on my happiness.


----------



## akwildshots

chose something relevant to your loaction: it can be helpful if people can identify you as being close and local.

Where are you located?


----------



## CCericola

Wordlab | company names product names naming service is a great resource. I often came here when I needed help with marketing ideas in college.


----------



## katinthehat357

CCericola said:


> Wordlab | company names product names naming service is a great resource. I often came here when I needed help with marketing ideas in college.[/QUOte)
> 
> Although this appears to be a great and valuable resource, I think the operative word here is "college".  As kmorr1121 originally stated, she was with a photographer for 6 years but does not indicate what her actual job was.....could have been doing something other than taking photos.....
> Hence, my original point (see earlier post).
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link Christina.


----------



## CCericola

I'm confused. I linked a free resource for anyone to use for help with business names and slogans. What does that have to do with education?


----------



## o hey tyler

CCericola said:


> I'm confused. I linked a free resource for anyone to use for help with business names and slogans. What does that have to do with education?



Nothing. But then again, I'm sure "katinthehat357 Photography" is what that poster in question is working with for a business name. Seeing as how they've made all these claims about how professional, and art school educated she is.


----------



## imagemaker46

You listed that you shoot pretty much every field of photography, so why not use a name that reflects your vast experience in all of them.  How about:

I shoot everything photography
No field unturned photography
You need it, we shoot it photography
We can do it all photography


----------



## 12sndsgood

CCericola said:


> I'm confused. I linked a free resource for anyone to use for help with business names and slogans. What does that have to do with education?





He believes that her lack of photography skill is why she hasn't come up with her own name. you know because photography skills are a direct link to being able to brand and market yourself.


----------



## imagemaker46

So having just wasted my time by reading through this thread again, does the Op have experience as a working photographer or did she just go to shcool for it, and then assist another photographer in a studio?  Is there a web site where we could see some of the Op's photos, it may help with a name.


----------



## KmH

The OP was last logged onto TPF, *03-24-2012 **06:16 PM*, the day after starting the thread. I would not be surprised if she has decided to persue other avenues for answers.


----------



## jwbryson1

God, this forum is vicious!!  I frickin' love it!!  :greendev: :greendev: :greendev:


----------



## cgipson1

KmH said:


> The OP was last logged onto TPF, *03-24-2012 **06:16 PM*, the day after starting the thread. I would not be surprised if she has decided to persue other avenues for answers.



I would say that is a distinct possibility!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

gsgary said:


> Bull**** photography is taken http://bull****photography.com/


----------



## imagemaker46

Well if the Op doesn't come back, they have no business starting a business if they can't take the heat from an internet forum, never survive in the real world.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

imagemaker46 said:


> Well if the Op doesn't come back, they have no business starting a business if they can't take the heat from an internet forum, never survive in the real world.



Perhaps OP is too busy counting his photography profits since the forum helped with a name for his business and all...just sayin'


----------



## dphotography

12sndsgood said:
			
		

> Running them off, policing them, Either or. This to me doesnt really even matter. What matters to me is you have someone here with a decent amout of experience being name called and told she doesn't know photography just because she was asking for help with a name for her company, By someone who decided his first post on this forum was to attack someone he knew absolutly nothing about. Sorry but that's just garbage to me. Just funny how some of the people who are quick to point out how experienced and great they are choose to spend so much time in the gutter.



Well put


----------



## mjhoward

imagemaker46 said:


> Well if the Op doesn't come back, they have no business starting a business if they can't take the heat from an internet forum, never survive in the real world.



Or it is possible that they've gone off to work toward their goal rather than wasting a bunch of time on a forum _talking _about working toward their goal.

...especially when most 'conversations' started here end up like this:


----------



## CCericola

Look, when I decided to go out on my own I had some great success in the beginning thanks to what I learned from my employers. Then things got slow for a time and I started to get angry at people too, just like katinthehat357. 

But then I eventually got things up and running smoothly and successfully. People that attack new comers, I think, are usually people that, despite their education and experience, are failing in their career and need to take it out on someone. If that is the case katinthehat357, all I can say is take all the energy you waste on attacking people on forums and put it into your career.

I think this because I've been there, done that. Looking back I feel so stupid. I'm not going to knock people for trying to start a business. I'm not going to worry every time Christmas comes around with a new crop of enthusiastic people. I stopped blaming my failures on MWACs and DWACs and channeled all of that energy into creating a successful business.

I will share my business experience and give advice and the truth as I see it. 

Ok, I feel better, back to work.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

cgipson1 said:


> Imagine having to prove you were competent before being issued a business license???


Can I say yes please a thousand times over? Maybe then all these damned MWACs will stop ****ing up the entire industry, ruining the title "photographer" and making it completely impossible for anyone other than a very small circle to make any real money!  Please create a standardized, VERY IN DEPTH AND TECHNICAL photography competency exam, with an "in the field" practical test to pass in order to be allowed to practice business.  Cya later, Soccer Mom!


----------



## CCericola

There is already this. Home | Certified Professional Photographer
I wonder what it would take to make this a requirement? Would it be on the local, state or fed level?
Interesting.


----------



## RedVixen81

mjhoward said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the Op doesn't come back, they have no business starting a business if they can't take the heat from an internet forum, never survive in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is possible that they've gone off to work toward their goal rather than wasting a bunch of time on a forum _talking _about working toward their goal.
> 
> ...especially when most 'conversations' started here end up like this:
Click to expand...


LMAO :lmao:


----------



## CCericola

*Snicker* Is there anything Family Guy can't explain?


----------



## STM

How about "Charlotte's Web Photography"? LOL


----------



## Yucelphoto

Did you pick a name?  You started a discussion for sure?

go to a godaddy or similar and register whatever name you pick w a dot com... try to keep it short and easy to spell, include "photo" as part of the name.

Good luck


----------

